# My take on 4 X 6 band saw modifications



## CallMeAL (Apr 10, 2014)

Here is  short video of modifications and improvements I have made over the years to my horizontal band saw.  Most were gleaned from various places on the net.  The changes have made the saw I bought 15+ years ago that was barely adequate into a very functional tool that is pleasure to use.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8L8StC-As0[/ame]


----------



## pkastagehand (Apr 10, 2014)

Some nice ideas.  I may do a chip pan to save on having to sweep up the floor around it so often.  I already have it on wheels and have a larger table for vertical work.  Has anyone modified the top idler/tension/tracking setup?  I find mine hard to tighten the blade because of the cheesy setup they put in it originally.

Paul


----------



## Fabrickator (Apr 10, 2014)

Great mods Al.  I'll have to steal a few of those.  I have a HF horizontal, basically the same thing.  With no room to keep it permanently set up, I mounted mine onto a two-wheeler for a smaller footprint and mobility. I lost the upright saw feature but it's a space saver for now. Someday I'll set it up proper when I get the space.

I also made a hydraulic feed control from a worn out gas spring from my pick-up truck hood.


----------



## Shopguy (Apr 10, 2014)

Some really good ideas. Certainly increases the ease and versatility of the saw.  I too will be swiping a couple of them for modifying my own saw.
Thanks for posting.
Ernie


----------



## CallMeAL (Apr 10, 2014)

pkastagehand Thanks.  The chip sure keeps the mess under control.  I was going to make one till I found this on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000RYPHRK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Fits perfectly and I don't think I could buy the material and beat it into shape and have tuen out as nice as these pans.  I also got this:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001CIEJQU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

to fit under my lathe chuck where most of the chips accumulate.  Fits perfectly on Grizzly lathe chip pan and really assists in chip clean up.  Once again, cheaper than making one.






Fabrickator: Interesting mobile set up.  Very compact I'll grant you that!  I use mine too much  to do something such as that even though I don't have much room

Shopguy: Thanks, steal away - that's how I got most of the ones I used,  I just tweaked them a bit.


----------



## mc_n_g (Apr 10, 2014)

I liked the modifications and will also have to steal some of them.
I have seem some other variations.
I really liked the tapped holes for the clamps.  I can see where that would be useful.


----------



## Lordgarth (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice job


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------

